# GLS Fat Tire Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway Nov. 22



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

The next race will be Saturday, November 22nd. Will be racing GLS Fat Tire, Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR & Tyco/Lifelike Sportscar on the Wizzard Road Course. This may be the last race before the track gets expanded. Track will open at 3:00 PM with racing to start at 5:00 PM.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on going:wave:


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Race @ Oak Forst Raceway Rescheduled*

The race scheduled for today at Oak Forest Raceway has been rescheduled. We will race on Saturday, December 6th. Door will still open at 3 PM with racing starting at 5 PM.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up:wave:


----------

